# DDMWorks - Do the Sonic shifter bushings with in the Cruze?



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Well, honestly, I have no idea! Attached is a photo I took our our bushing (the big rubber one) and the DDMWorks Sonic shifter bushing.









As you can see the stock bushings are like a two story bushing while the DDMWorks replacement is not. But in the instructions they sent with the bushings, they show the Sonic bushings as looking similar, but I can't really tell. It's poor photo quality and black and white plus it's a small picture. Anyone have a big picture of one from the Sonic?

So below is the profile there the bushing sits in the shifter frame. The DDMWorks bushing doesn't fit 100% into the top but I suppose it would fit in the bottom just fine but then there wouldn't be anything to to hold the frame in place.








I went ahead and installed the first two (closest to the arm rest console) because it took me an hour to figure out how to get the bushing out. It definitely isn't like the Sonic. According to their instructions the Sonic has a shallow center console where the shifter is housed while ours is pretty **** deep and requires either a long pair of needle nose or to remove the center console which I attempted but was unable to figure it out. After 5 min I gave up and went with my long needle nose. 

Anyway, with the two installed, I don't know if I feel a difference. When I installed the bushings in the SRT-4 I could immediately tell the difference. Honestly I think the stock bushings may be just fine. Well, maybe not mine now since I jacked one of and lost the inner sleeve. I didn't see a whole lot of play in the bushings when shifting so this may be a pointless mod.

I was expecting the bushings to go on the linkage (2 at the shifter and two at the trans) but these are just bushings for the shifter mount. Doesn't look like the shifter uses bushings on the linkage at the shifter from what I saw. I'm pretty sure I saw rubber bushings on the linkage at the trans but someone would need to confirm that for me.

I'm going to send an email to DDMWorks and ask them for advice. Depending on what they say, I think I might just attempt to make some molds and form some poly bushings for the shifter mount and the linkage.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

well thanks for taking the plunge. 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I need to get the center console off to confirm, but if the frame sits flush to the sheet metal then whats the point of the bushings? I think the point is more for vibration dampening which makes me think that the bushings rise the frame off the floor a bit which is where the slop can come in to play. If I took the DDMWorks bushings and installed them on the bottom, then cut the stock bushings in half and used the top part along with the ddmworks, it might work.

Still waiting for DDMWorks to get back to me. I'll give them a call later today.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Spoke with Dave from DDMWorks about the bushings. He said the best way would be to install their bushings in the bottom and then use a washer on the top to help the frame in place. I thought about this as well but thought it'd be hacky since I didn't know how deep the actual bolt holes went into the frame but Dave said they will take the entire bolt so no need to shim it. I'm going to see if I can get some washers in there tonight.

But basically I know the DDMWorks bushings will fit in the lower recess of the frame since the lower half of the stock bushing is the same size as the DDMWorks bushing. I asked if doing this would accomplish what the intended purpose of the aftermarket bushings and he said - yes. The shifter is supposed to sit off of the sheet metal and ride on the bushings (this is for shock/vibration absorption I'm assuming) and thats where the flex comes in. So putting the DDMWorks busings on the bottom will let it ride on the solid mounts and accomplish the intended purpose of preventing flex. 

According to Dave, he said the stock Cruze bushings look exactly like the stock Sonic bushings. If you compare the lower half of the stock Cruze bushing to the DDMWorks aftermarket bushing, they are exactly the same.

So YES - they will work. 

Basically it would look like this when installed (crude drawing, sorry). Washer in the top recess and the DDMWorks bushing in the lower recess and the bolt down the center.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Good so when you finalize that the washers will work ill be ordring me a set 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Good so when you finalize that the washers will work ill be ordring me a set
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


LMAO! You were already supposed to of ordered them!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for taking the plunge! Let us know what your impressions are once it's sorted. If it significantly improves shift feel, it might be my next mod.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> LMAO! You were already supposed to of ordered them!


Yea I didn't wanna shine on your parade.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Yea I didn't wanna shine on your parade.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Your input would have been helpful. I think you just didn't want to send them back if they didnt work  j/k

Well, I say order them since I know they'll fit. Just don't know yet if they will provide any improvement.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> Your input would have been helpful. I think you just didn't want to send them back if they didnt work  j/k
> 
> Well, I say order them since I know they'll fit. Just don't know yet if they will provide any improvement.


Haha yea I will next pay day and ill see if there is a way to improve on your thread.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Update: I've installed the bushings. Was it worth it?! I have to drive it still.

Busted my knuckles and had to make 2 runs to autozone. 

Installed the bushings on the bottom and used a washer on top. Went for test drive and the **** shifter was sliding all over and was very clunky. Aw, crap! Ok, get home and look in there and realize that the top of the bushing protruding upwards is just a hair taller than the lip that divides the two recesses so the actual frame wasn't securely mounted. Dang! So I went to autozone and grabbed a wide and fat lock washer, threw them in there and now it's SOLID! At first I was disappointed because I think needing two washers is hacky and not right, but thinking about it, due to the solid metal bushings, the vibrations could cause a problem later on so a lock washer is actually appropriate.

Another alternative for those of you who are starting with all my knowledge before hand, you can try to file down the protruding area a tiny bit. I don't know how much though but it's just a fraction. Personally, I'd go with the lock washer like I did. Again, it makes sense.

Anyway, the thing is solid and I had to stop and eat dinner so I'll be going to the gym and I'll report what it's like when I get back.

FYI: I took a bunch of pics but I'm thinking they are all going to be blurry so I'll do the write up and post what I have. Maybe someone else can provide better photos.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

So this is for changing the feel of a shift, softer?


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Mick said:


> So this is for changing the feel of a shift, softer?


Supposed to remove the slack/slop in the shifting process to give a more "connected" feeling and to improve shifting in general. It's to be determined.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Do you think a platic washer might be better

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Ok then you got my attention.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Drove around for 30 miles on some back roads and on the main streets.

Verdict: You get $20 of improvement from the $25 investment. 

Shifting before felt like it was two stage, 1) get the shifter into proper position 2) Push it in. This is the notchy feeling that we all know and love. It isn't a fluid motion. It's the same story after the bushings.

Thats for normal driving. What about hard shifting such as power shifting? Small improvement. I've seen some people complain about the shifter bouncing out. I would say that these bushings could help them with that issue.

Is it worth the time/money? It's only 30 minutes and $25. I'd like your opinion.

Based on what I've read, the Sonic sounds like it has a crappy setup to see an improvement that's being claimed. IMO the stock Cruze bushings are more than sufficient for normal use. Very sturdy.

As I said before, the problem isn't mount bushings, it's the bushings on the linkage and the shifter mechanism itself. While the base does feel solid now, you can still feel the slop in the shifting mechanism.


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

Wait, so these bolt the shifter housing down more solid and are not for the shifter cable ends?


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

bryanakron40 said:


> Wait, so these bolt the shifter housing down more solid and are not for the shifter cable ends?


Correct.


----------



## WM.Mike (Apr 1, 2012)

Interesting, I wasn't expecting that.

I thought this was a replacement for the rubber busing that's at the end of the cable, at the linkage on the trans.

IMO, that's a point where there is a fair amount of play, and could really use a firmer piece.


----------

